# Plowing with 2wd (Continued)



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

I've researched this topic on this site throughly but it seems no one has the answer to my question. Probably because it's crazy.

I'll make it short, Ex-business partner stole money, truck+plow.
I have to keep operating in the meantime while we go to court. Thing is I'm driving an 06Ranger/2wd/3.0litre/Manual Trans. Is it possible to plow with this until I can afford to buy a 4x4? I'm living in Nova Scotia, Canada to give you guys an idea of the climate!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

I was thinking of installing tracks on the rear wheels? Anyone know if it's feesable and how much they cost?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm thinking a 2wd compact truck wouldn't be able to handle any type of plow. I thought you were talking a full sized truck. For all the headaches you might have, you would probably be better off and cheaper buying a small trailer and a nice commercial larger snow blower or look into subbing out some of the larger accounts if possible.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response.

I might have to go with the snow blower for now. 
This is my first season for snow removel, I wish I had large accounts to sub out lol but it will come. =)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

i dont see it happening

1-cant handle a plow and they prob dont make a mount for it anyway
2- low front end that will get cought up and stuck
3- tracks would cost way more than it would help you from a business ($$$) point of view.

i would scrap up $2000 or what ever and get something that runs and is 4X4 hey if it gets u threw 1 season at least u made it.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

if it was a dually and you lived in columbus ohio you could do it no problem. I have a plow on a 01 3500 dump, but a ranger,in Canada I dont think so.....


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Look for a used 4X4 4 wheeler with a plow on it as an opt. ion to a snowblower too If your accounts are close you can ride from one to the other.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

hydro_37;647705 said:


> Look for a used 4X4 4 wheeler with a plow on it as an opt. ion to a snowblower too If your accounts are close you can ride from one to the other.


I like this idea, even if I have to travel far I can drive it onto the back of my truck and go.

How much would I be looking at $ wise for a used one?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh the ranger prbly wont do so well. i like the 4 wheeler idea.


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

FYI: 
I plowed most of last year in Chicago (near record accumulation last winter) with my 2 door 1991 explorer with only 2WD, 4x4 was out until march... I did ok. The GVWR on the ranger is very close to the explorer. Once I get moving, I dont stop, and I dont run through deep stuff. I plowed two commercial lots (1.5 hrs each...) and a dozen driveways. I had to get out and shovel and toss salt down under the wheel a couple times, but I survived. It can be done.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

Flatulentvandal;648806 said:


> FYI:
> I plowed most of last year in Chicago (near record accumulation last winter) with my 2 door 1991 explorer with only 2WD, 4x4 was out until march... I did ok. The GVWR on the ranger is very close to the explorer. Once I get moving, I dont stop, and I dont run through deep stuff. I plowed two commercial lots (1.5 hrs each...) and a dozen driveways. I had to get out and shovel and toss salt down under the wheel a couple times, but I survived. It can be done.


Love the optimism. 10, 000 people can say it can't be done but as long as 1 person said it works. I'm going to try it =)

Thanks! I'll make sure I post lots of videos haha


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, put it this way. Last winter you could have put the 2WD explorer and a snow blower in front of me, and I would have paid to use the Explorer.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

isnt the fram and such going to be diff on a 2wd any way. do they make a mount for it?


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

I was checking out the 4x4 rangers and the frame is almost identical. I'm sure with a little persuasion I can make something fit.

I was thinking about finding a trashed 4x4 Ranger and buying the gear to make mine 4x4. I'm almsot positive the two trucks are identical.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

dont you think that you could easily buy a 2 to 3000 dollar plow truck and have less money into it.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

I have, but I want something that I know isn't going to break down + I'm thinking about looking professional. I know the look isn't such a big deal but where my partner stole my money and bought himself a brand new truck+plow with it. I want to rub it in his face that I'm going to use my 2wd 1/4 ton truck and still move more snow than him =)


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The 2wd Exploder thing isn't comparable by any means. I'd say the pickup is a BIT lighter over top of the rear wheels. Some 2wd's can definately handle their own (see sig), but sorry to say, I don't think yours is one of them.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

2wd baby!!!


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

got-h2o;650378 said:


> The 2wd Exploder thing isn't comparable by any means. I'd say the pickup is a BIT lighter over top of the rear wheels. Some 2wd's can definately handle their own (see sig), but sorry to say, I don't think yours is one of them.


Jerky pants.

I could put a plow on a Honda Civic and keep up with your truck


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

David 06 Ranger;650849 said:


> Jerky pants.
> 
> I could put a plow on a Honda Civic and keep up with your truck


Lol. Anyways, I hope you took no offense to my comments...................I would just hate to see you go out on the first storm unprepared for the worst and be stuck with your thumb in your ass.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

got-h2o;650915 said:


> Lol. Anyways, I hope you took no offense to my comments...................I would just hate to see you go out on the first storm unprepared for the worst and be stuck with your thumb in your ass.


hahah no, no. I'm just teasing you!

I appreciate your input and everybody elses =)

When I have it all together I'm going to bring a thermos of coffee and a few supplies Incase I get stuck.


----------

